# Finding work on EEA Family Permit



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi.

I'm curious to know what people's experiences have been finding work on the EEA FP. From what I've heard, many employers are unwilling to take someone on with only this permit in hand, as they're unfamiliar with EU laws. But surely someone has had a positive experience?

My husband is American.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

swedeinus said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm curious to know what people's experiences have been finding work on the EEA FP. From what I've heard, many employers are unwilling to take someone on with only this permit in hand, as they're unfamiliar with EU laws. But surely someone has had a positive experience?
> 
> My husband is American.


Your profile flags show you to be a Swede in Sweden, and your post states your husband is a USC. Are you planning a move to the UK with your USC husband?

EEA FP holders finding work in the UK-doesn't seem to be a problem if the EEA FP holder can find a job opening. If the EEA FP holder does manage to find a job opening, most employers are aware the EEA FP holders can easily extend their visas, so that shouldn't be a problem.

The thing is finding an opening-and most employers in the UK (at least this part) prefer to do everything they can to hire locals. Jobs here are scarce just now for everyone-in spite of the 'good news' that UK unemployment is down by 51K jobs, there is still a high unemployment rate and jobs openings are few-far between.


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks. I had not heard before that most employers are aware of FP holders being able to "extend their visas". Mostly the opposite.

Yes I know, I need to change my profile. I started out as a Swede in the US when joining and now I'm back in Sweden, but I guess I do feel like an expat in my own country! 

So yes, we're a Swedish-American couple thinking of going to the UK. Sad to hear that jobs are so hard to come by. Do you have any recent experience with the US job market by any chance (seeing you're American)? My husband is working there at the moment, but we're thinking of him coming back to Europe, just feeling a bit hesitant as we don't know how it would be like for us inn the UK. We just filed an I-130 and are up for a very long wait, and have already been apart 5 months. My kids and I are literally going nuts.

I wrote a post in the general forum, you could just reply there if you have anything to say about the UK vs US. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/116068-job-security-uk-vs-us.html


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

swedeinus said:


> Thanks. I had not heard before that most employers are aware of FP holders being able to "extend their visas". Mostly the opposite.
> 
> Yes I know, I need to change my profile. I started out as a Swede in the US when joining and now I'm back in Sweden, but I guess I do feel like an expat in my own country!
> 
> ...


First of all, here is a link to the Shortage Occupations List for the UK-it's possible you or your husband have needed skills here in the UK (look for the pdf link on the right hand side of the page, so far linking the sponsoring page is the only way I can get a link to the pdf to post):

UK Border Agency | How to employ migrants to do jobs on the shortage occupation list

Second, re the US, I left in mid-August 2010 after retiring and marrying a Scotsman-at the time jobs were even more scarce in that part of the US than here, I was in the South (GA and AL); then returned to the US Feb-June 2011 for what I jokingly call 'VisaQuest', to apply for my probationary spouse visa back to the UK. At that time job openings in the South were even more scarce. 

I'm sorry, I wish I could tell you something different! Being apart especially when there are children is very difficult, I wish you well!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

I don't know what happened to my earlier post, but here we go again.

I was a EEA-FP holder and now have my RC. I applied for the right job at the right time, and have been employed in the UK since 15 days after landing. I arrived on DEC2011. 

Personally, in both countries US-UK things are not at its best. My former employer in the US had to adjust their business plan in order to keep "key players". In the UK we are doing the same, we are sending our Project Managers away from here to minimize the burden (with me included in the mix).

I will make any move -if any- only if the ground has been tested. As you know, migrating from one place to another requires spending scarce resources.

Wish you the best!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, it is definitely difficult being apart when there are kids, and many times I'm not certain we're able to make a wise and thought out decision, but rather one based on what we can handle at the moment. I'm almost at the point where I'd prefer him to be jobless here in Sweden, as long as we can all be together. But I try to focus on our long term goals and needs. The kids would love to go back to America, of course. But everyone has gotten so close to my family here in Sweden and I'm not keen on giving that up. 

Jrge--was your employer aware of the Family Permit and how it entitles a EU spouse to work without the customary visa or EU passport? How long did it take for your RC to be processed?

How do you test the ground first? I figure I can go with my husband to the UK and then return to Sweden while he looks for work. Then when he finds a job, we'll join him. But as for everything else, there doesn't seem to be any way to know ahead of time how things will work out.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> Yes, it is definitely difficult being apart when there are kids, and many times I'm not certain we're able to make a wise and thought out decision, but rather one based on what we can handle at the moment. I'm almost at the point where I'd prefer him to be jobless here in Sweden, as long as we can all be together. But I try to focus on our long term goals and needs. The kids would love to go back to America, of course. But everyone has gotten so close to my family here in Sweden and I'm not keen on giving that up.
> 
> Jrge--was your employer aware of the Family Permit and how it entitles a EU spouse to work without the customary visa or EU passport? How long did it take for your RC to be processed?
> 
> How do you test the ground first? I figure I can go with my husband to the UK and then return to Sweden while he looks for work. Then when he finds a job, we'll join him. But as for everything else, there doesn't seem to be any way to know ahead of time how things will work out.


There is an employers' helpline number on UKBA site so that they can check that the documents provided by job applicants do entitle them to work. Even then, some employers are reluctant to hire someone solely on EEA family permit until they get their residence card, as the latter is valid 5 years as against 6 months. I know neither FP nor RC is legally required, but you can understand their nervousness when they can be fined up to £10k for hiring an illegal. Wait time for residence card is usually in the order of 2-3 months, though some were lucky and got theirs in a month or so. There is no paid premium service to rush it, sadly.

Job market is very tight just about everywhere. The more marketable your skills and the more flexible you are about location, salary and conditions, the better your chances. Naturally most employers try to hire local applicants, partly due to a sense of corporate responsibility but also they prefer those with UK qualification and experience, unless they are looking for specialists in certain overseas markets.

When you both come over to UK for your husband to job-hunt, make sure you get his Family Permit in advance, as he isn't allowed to do so just as a visitor and employers are likely to treat him more seriously. It can turn out to be a depressing experience, just as it is for countless jobseekers at the moment.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

swedeinus said:


> ......
> Jrge--was your employer aware of the Family Permit and how it entitles a EU spouse to work without the customary visa or EU passport? How long did it take for your RC to be processed?


Yes, my employer is fully aware and up-to-date on this particular. We have 5 International Travel Analysts in charge of all immigration/traveling related matters. My RC took about 3 months to be processed.



swedeinus said:


> How do you test the ground first?


If your finances allow it, book a hotel room and come with your husband to see life/things for yourself. For example: look for housing, employment, education for your children, etc. 



swedeinus said:


> * I figure I can go with my husband to the UK and then return to Sweden while he looks for work*. Then when he finds a job, we'll join him. But as for everything else, there doesn't seem to be any way to know ahead of time how things will work out.


Sadly, you can't do that. It will be a direct violation of directive 2004/38/ec. You must be here exercising treaty rights, and that could be as an student, self-sufficient, self-employed or employed, for your husband to enjoy that right.

Could I ask you where in the US he's at the moment? Does his employer have facilities in the UK?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

My husband is in MN, and works at a Dow's factory, nothing fancy. It doesn't look like they have anything outside of the US besides China.

You mean I have to be in the UK the entire time that he's there? Even if I had to go home for an emergency, he would need to come with me? And if we decide to live in the UK, I would not be able to leave without him? I can't leave the kids with family, and it would suck having to house all four of us while he simply looks for work. And if I understand things correctly, for the first three months, I don't have to prove that I'm exercising treaty rights in order to be there. 

I do know what it means to exercise treaty rights, and I'd probably be looking for work myself too, but just part time, and something that would fit his schedule since he'd be working full time. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

swedeinus said:


> My husband is in MN, and works at a Dow's factory, nothing fancy. It doesn't look like they have anything outside of the US besides China.
> 
> You mean I have to be in the UK the entire time that he's there? Even if I had to go home for an emergency, he would need to come with me? And if we decide to live in the UK, I would not be able to leave without him? I can't leave the kids with family, and it would suck having to house all four of us while he simply looks for work. *And if I understand things correctly,for the first three months, I don't have to prove that I'm exercising treaty rights in order to be there. *
> 
> ...


Hi,

Those three months are your window of opportunity to "test the ground", thereafter a part time job will allow you to extend your EU rights to your husband (AKA: EEA-RC)

You are always free to go back to your home country or anywhere else as you rightfully please. (AKA: Freedom of Movement) But on a personal note, every time my wife travels outside the UK, she makes sure is reachable, as my stay here depends 100% on her.

Has your husband asked Human Resources if there is a chance of relocating to the UK or Sweden? And if you meant by Dow: Dow Chemicals, I am pretty sure HR would/could try to find something suitable for him. 

Good luck, I hope everything works out for y'all.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what you're saying, but you mean he can't work until I have started working myself? I know being a job seeker is considered exercising treaty rights, but even that's irrelevant until I apply for a RC, right? I've been under the impression that as long as I enter the UK with him with a family permit in hand, he's allowed to work from day one. Just want to make sure we get it right before going there. 

Yes, it's Dow Chemicals, but the factory is called Filmtec (was bought up some time ago). He works the floor--do companies do location transfers for that sort of position? I always thought it was more for office type positions. He hasn't asked HR about transfers, no. He started working a few months ago through a temp service and now is being considered for a temp to hire position directly through Dow, so perhaps he needs to go through those hoops first. It seems to be a good company to work for as they rarely do lay offs, just wish it was in Europe. 

Thanks!


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Are you sure there's a Dow location in the UK? I checked their list and didn't find any. Dow Locations - Global Websites


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

swedeinus said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're saying, but you mean he can't work until I have started working myself? I know being a job seeker is considered exercising treaty rights, but even that's irrelevant until I apply for a RC, right? I've been under the impression that as long as I enter the UK with him with a family permit in hand, he's allowed to work from day one. Just want to make sure we get it right before going there.


What Jrge is trying to say is that your husband's rights in UK depend on you as the EU national, and the rule is there to uphold your right to family life. So there's no problem for him to work while you are in UK as a jobseeker or exercing treaty rights. Short absences abroad are allowed, such as holidays and business trips, but if you then leave UK and Sweden becomes your principal centre of activities, then he may find it difficult to maintain his rights in UK. In extremis, UKBA may decide he no longer qualifies to live and work in UK and have him removed or deported. Getting his residence card will help, but doesn't completely eliminate the danger.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

swedeinus said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you're saying, but you mean he can't work until I have started working myself? I know being a job seeker is considered exercising treaty rights, but even that's irrelevant until I apply for a RC, right? I've been under the impression that as long as I enter the UK with him with a family permit in hand, he's allowed to work from day one. Just want to make sure we get it right before going there.


Joppa has perfectly answered this query. Thanks Big "J"



swedeinus said:


> Yes, it's Dow Chemicals, but the factory is called Filmtec (was bought up some time ago). He works the floor--do companies do location transfers for that sort of position? I always thought it was more for office type positions. He hasn't asked HR about transfers, no. He started working a few months ago through a temp service and now is being considered for a temp to hire position directly through Dow, so perhaps he needs to go through those hoops first. It seems to be a good company to work for as they rarely do lay offs, just wish it was in Europe. Thanks!


For a company to even consider a transfer (at least in our case), prospect has to be a full time - permanent employee and must have held a skilled level position for at least 6 months. Whether prospect works the production or trading floor, their skills are the ones that count.

Your husband is actually working for an excellent company, and as soon as he becomes a full time employee, he will enjoy a better salary and benefits.

But to answer your question: with a EEA-FP in hand, he can apply and accept offers of employment from day 1.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> There is an employers' helpline number on UKBA site so that they can check that the documents provided by job applicants do entitle them to work.


Just as a help to others, here's the link for that contact information. 

UK Border Agency |

Is there anywhere online that states that a holder of an EEA FP is entitled to work in the UK? i.e. something that could be printed from the UKBA website to show to employers?


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't have time to find the link now, but I know there is a page with that information, somewhere in the section on EEA family members. It does also say that a family member does not need an RC in order to continue employment, just that it would be wise to make things easy.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> Just as a help to others, here's the link for that contact information.
> 
> UK Border Agency |
> 
> Is there anywhere online that states that a holder of an EEA FP is entitled to work in the UK? i.e. something that could be printed from the UKBA website to show to employers?


This link takes you to the page outlining what EEA national's rights and responsibilities are. Scroll down to the section titled 'Employment'. You can print this page and highlight the part that says family members can work:

UK Border Agency | Rights and responsibilities

(My bold)



> Employment
> 
> If you are a national of Bulgaria or Romania, you must obtain our permission in order to work here. You should read the pages for Bulgarian and Romanian nationals for details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> This link takes you to the page outlining what EEA national's rights and responsibilities are. Scroll down to the section titled 'Employment'. You can print this page and highlight the part that says family members can work:
> 
> UK Border Agency | Rights and responsibilities
> 
> (My bold)


It's funny you posted that. I had seen that page but didn't know if it could be used since it doesn't make specific mention of the EEA Family Permit. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Just as a help to others, here's the link for that contact information.
> 
> UK Border Agency |
> 
> Is there anywhere online that states that a holder of an EEA FP is entitled to work in the UK? i.e. something that could be printed from the UKBA website to show to employers?



Hi,

FYI: Most employers will verify Non-EU has the right to work. Normally, initial contract of employment will have the same length of the validity of his FP. COA will extend his rights - for as long as UKBA determines that- and obviously, EEA-RC will seal the deal.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> It's funny you posted that. I had seen that page but didn't know if it could be used since it doesn't make specific mention of the EEA Family Permit. Thanks for sharing


Ah, but it does, look just above the employment info for this (my bold):



> If your family members are not EEA or Swiss nationals, they may need to apply for *an EEA family permit* before they can come to the UK. This permit is similar to a visa.


So the page says that non-EEA family members of an EEA national will probably have an EEA FP, and a couple of lines down, that family members of the EEA national here in the UK exercising his/her treaty rights are permitted to work whilst in the UK.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> FYI: Most employers will verify Non-EU has the right to work. Normally, initial contract of employment will have the same length of the validity of his FP. COA will extend his rights - for as long as UKBA determines that- and obviously, EEA-RC will seal the deal.


What do you mean by COA? (Sorry, I'm new to some abbreviations!)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> What do you mean by COA? (Sorry, I'm new to some abbreviations!)


Hi,


*Originally Posted by Jess.L* 
1)Does CSI mean Comprehensive Sickness Insurance?
*
2)And what does COA stand for? *

3)Do you think it's alot more hassle than necessary to apply for an RC considering our situation?

1) Yes
*2) Certificate of Application*

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

On the topic of working with an EEA FP, can a holder of this permit apply for a National Insurance Number upon arriving to the UK?


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Your husband is actually working for an excellent company, and as soon as he becomes a full time employee, he will enjoy a better salary and benefits.


Yeah, this is what we're thinking, I think he ended up with a really good company, we thought it was just going to be a temp thing until he found something better. I was expecting a long wait on my US visa but apparently our initial petition was approved last week, in less than a month, so I think we're heading to the US, at least for the near future. Perhaps he'll be able to get a transfer at some point.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> On the topic of working with an EEA FP, can a holder of this permit apply for a National Insurance Number upon arriving to the UK?


Hi,

Yes, and is very simple to apply. He needs to call this number: *0845 600 0643*. Most of the time, a very nice person will ask him several questions (it takes less than 10 minutes) and will send him an application in the mail (post). He fills it out, includes a copy of his passport and EEA-Family Permit and sends it back. Within a week, he should receive a letter containing his National Insurance Number (NiNo). *NOTE*: with or without a NiNo, he can apply and accept offers of employment. 

You in the other hand, will have to go to a "Verification of Documents" interview at the Jobcentre.

This is a very useful link: HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number 

I hope you guys are all organized and ready to come over.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

swedeinus said:


> Yeah, this is what we're thinking, I think he ended up with a really good company, we thought it was just going to be a temp thing until he found something better. I was expecting a long wait on my US visa but apparently our initial petition was approved last week, in less than a month, so I think we're heading to the US, at least for the near future. Perhaps he'll be able to get a transfer at some point.


Hi,
It will be very nice if your initial petition was already approved. I am sure your children are going to be happy.

And, I know it is an excellent company to work for. -They are one of my best clients  - 



Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> This is a very useful link: HM Revenue & Customs: Applying for a National Insurance number
> 
> I hope you guys are all organized and ready to come over.
> 
> ...



Fantastic information once again! And yes, that's the plan. To be as ready as possible before getting to the UK!


----------

